# North West meet - May ?



## colint (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm not going to be able to make it "darn sarf" for the spring meet that Homer is arranging, so how about we do something in the North West. 

I've got loads on in March and April so how about May ? 

For now if you could say if you'd be interested, your location and any dates in May that you can't do. We can then look for a venue in the Merseyside / Cheshire / Lancashire area.


----------



## MarkS (Jan 6, 2010)

cracking idea!!!
Obiously there is the Golf Coast courses but they are quite pricey - can i politely suggest the course my brother plays at Hurleston Hall at Ormskirk?
Reasnable prices, good course and facilities.....


----------



## Doh (Jan 6, 2010)

Yes I would be up for that Hurleston looks good to me.


----------



## gjbike (Jan 6, 2010)

Just rang Hurlston and the guy said that the only days exclusive to members are Wednesday and Saturday so Friday or Sunday would suit, just have to decide which package would be best ?
unless some comes up with a better Idea ?

The Special Package:
Coffee and Bacon Roll
18 Holes of Golf
2 Course Lunch         
Prices from Â£41.50 per person
The Challenge Package:
Coffee and Bacon Roll

18 Holes of Golf
3 Course Gourmet Dinner
Prices from Â£44.00 per person
The Classic Package:
Soup and Sandwiches

18 Holes of Golf
3 Course Gourmet Dinner
Prices from Â£48.00 per person
The Prestige Package:
Coffee and Bacon Roll

9 Holes of Golf
Soup and Sandwiches
18 Holes of Golf
3 Course Gourmet Dinner 
Prices from Â£52.00 per person


----------



## colint (Jan 6, 2010)

Hurlstons looking good. Once we've got a better idea of format / date we can push them for some discount


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 6, 2010)

I'd be up for it but i cant commit for may at the moment cos i've got quite a bit on in may.

Also have a look at Frodsham GC very good well looked after course, they do some good deals.

Keep us informed though i wont know for sure til around march when my plans wil be more concrete.


----------



## Doh (Jan 6, 2010)

Well done Graham certainly looks a better price that the southen contingent are having to pay for their meet.

Personally I would go for 18 holes and the two course lunch option.And a Sunday or friday also suits.

Best thing to do is identify a date and see how many are interested?


----------



## gjbike (Jan 6, 2010)

The above prices are the Winter packages prices so the cost will be a bit more come May might get a discount if enough people turn up ???


----------



## colint (Jan 6, 2010)

Ok, let's go for Friday 14th May (some courses don't allow societies at the weekend so weekday will give us more options if Hurlston doesn't work out).

Once we've got a better idea of numbers we can finalise a venue, plenty of choice so we can go where the best value is.

Just a yes or maybe will do for now.


----------



## gjbike (Jan 6, 2010)

Hi Rick canâ€™t do the 1st or the 30th but ok for any other dates in May and the 18 holes and the two course lunch option is ok with me. Will see what dates other people have in mind


----------



## Doh (Jan 6, 2010)

Friday the 14th it is then.

Please add your name to the list.

Colint
gbike
Doh
stuart-c ?


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 6, 2010)

frodsham prices and deals http://www.frodshamgolf.co.uk/society.php


----------



## Doh (Jan 6, 2010)

frodsham prices and deals http://www.frodshamgolf.co.uk/society.php

Click to expand...



Yes i've played at Frodsham before nice track and club house.


----------



## forefortheday (Jan 6, 2010)

Friday the 14th it is then.

Please add your name to the list.

Colint
gbike
Doh
stuart-c ?
		
Click to expand...

Stick us down mate 99% certain I can make it.


----------



## Doh (Jan 6, 2010)

OK

Colint
gbike
Doh
stuart-c ? 
forefortheday


----------



## vig (Jan 6, 2010)

I'll check date but sure I could wangle something


----------



## evita4 (Jan 6, 2010)

Stick me down too please guys.


----------



## bobmac (Jan 6, 2010)

Are miserable old gits allowed?
BTW, Happy birthday Dave


----------



## colint (Jan 6, 2010)

Colint
gbike
Doh
stuart-c ? 
forefortheday 
vig ?
evita4


----------



## Yerman (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm a possibly maybe -have to see if I can get free.


----------



## vig (Jan 6, 2010)

Are miserable old gits allowed?
BTW, Happy birthday Dave


Click to expand...

Cheers Bob.

BTW I hope so cos I wanna play


----------



## Junior (Jan 6, 2010)

If its the 14th May count me in !!

I like Frodsham but Hurleston Hall in Ormskirk gets my vote.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 6, 2010)

Are miserable old gits allowed?


Click to expand...


Bob your more than welcome pal


----------



## jedsta20 (Jan 6, 2010)

you can count me in. Do you think it will have thawed out by May? If you wanted to play a cheaper Links course, there is ST Annes old links which is a hell of a lot cheaper than most of the west coast. Just an option.


----------



## MarkS (Jan 6, 2010)

count me in, and my brother Neil.


----------



## bobmac (Jan 6, 2010)

Are miserable old gits allowed?


Click to expand...


Bob your more than welcome pal 

Click to expand...

I would go but Mark would outdrive me


----------



## colint (Jan 6, 2010)

Colint
gbike
Doh
stuart-c ? 
forefortheday 
vig ?
evita4 
njd ?
Junior
jedsta20
MarkS + Neil


----------



## MarkS (Jan 6, 2010)

Are miserable old gits allowed?


Click to expand...


Bob your more than welcome pal 

Click to expand...

I would go but Mark would outdrive me  

Click to expand...


heheheheehehehehehehhehe


----------



## mono217 (Jan 7, 2010)

Yeah Im up for that


----------



## tincup (Jan 7, 2010)

I would be up for this dependant on the date, I go to Egypt on the 27th of May for 2 weeks so any date before this should be fine


----------



## colint (Jan 7, 2010)

Plan is for Friday 14th so:

Colint
gbike
Doh
stuart-c ? 
forefortheday 
vig ?
evita4 
njd ?
Junior
jedsta20
MarkS + Neil 
mono217
tincup

We can sort a venue next month when we have a better idea of numbers, looking like a good turn out so far


----------



## teetime72 (Jan 7, 2010)

Room for a Golden Oldie?  

Count me in please.


----------



## gjbike (Jan 7, 2010)

Hi Sid more than welcome


----------



## colint (Jan 7, 2010)

Colint
gbike
Doh
stuart-c ? 
forefortheday 
vig ?
evita4 
njd ?
Junior
jedsta20
MarkS + Neil 
mono217
tincup
teatime72


----------



## teetime72 (Jan 7, 2010)

Cheers Rick.

Hope the snows gone by then.


----------



## centuryg5 (Jan 7, 2010)

Not been on here for a while,are we still playing Forest Pines ( Golf Monthly v Golfers Wannabe's), at the end of May,      Anybody ?


----------



## colint (Jan 7, 2010)

The Gm / Folf MAgic is still on, weekend of 29th / 30th May.

We're now up to 13 yes and 3 maybe

Colint
gbike
Doh
stuart-c ? 
forefortheday 
vig ?
evita4 
njd ?
Junior
jedsta20
MarkS + Neil + Mike
mono217
tincup
teatime72


----------



## centuryg5 (Jan 7, 2010)

Thank You,will find out if i can book 14th May as a hol,will let you peeps know


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Jan 8, 2010)

Are miserable old gits allowed?
BTW, Happy birthday Dave


Click to expand...

Thanks very much!! Bit late but thanks........


----------



## Yerman (Jan 9, 2010)

Managed to get day off - you can take away the question mark I'll be there.


----------



## centuryg5 (Jan 14, 2010)

Thank You,will find out if i can book 14th May as a hol,will let you peeps know  

Click to expand...


Gentlemen, I have a holiday form in my hand, duly signed.Please count me in,


----------



## colint (Jan 14, 2010)

Colint
gbike
Doh
stuart-c ? 
forefortheday 
vig ?
evita4 
njd 
Junior
jedsta20
MarkS + Neil + Mike
mono217
tincup
teatime72 
centuryg5


----------



## grumpyjock (Jan 16, 2010)

could make this one if free in time.
will check monday and confirm.
where we playing?


----------



## colint (Jan 16, 2010)

Suggestions are Hurlston Hall near Ormskirk, or Frodsham near Runcorn. Plan is to call both and see who gives us the best deal, then take a vote.


----------



## ant2611 (Jan 16, 2010)

hi 
i play at hurlston and its pretty cheap


----------



## centuryg5 (Jan 16, 2010)

Suggestions are Hurlston Hall near Ormskirk, or Frodsham near Runcorn. Plan is to call both and see who gives us the best deal, then take a vote.
		
Click to expand...

colint.Seeing's that you are organising this event on behalf of the lads,Sure,make the calls, and then YOU decide where we are going to play,  put it back to the vote,may take weeks ,i.m.h.o. "just a point" regards,and thank you for taking this on. Bill


----------



## grumpyjock (Jan 18, 2010)

As being in the middle of the land can I come as well?
Even though I played for the North East last year at Mid Yorks.
Just let me know.


----------



## colint (Jan 18, 2010)

Foreigners are more than welcome, I'll add you to the list


----------



## grumpyjock (Jan 18, 2010)

just checked the golf calendar at work and the society are playing Kilnwick Percy that day.
Sorry cant make this one, ah well Forest pines at the end of the month here we come.


----------



## Yerman (Jan 27, 2010)

Sorry my attendance is looking iffy again will have to let you know.


----------



## TonyN (Jan 28, 2010)

Put me down as a maybe, will check the rota and see what the crack is!


----------



## forefortheday (Jan 28, 2010)

Any news on where we might be playing yet chaps?


----------



## Whereditgo (Jan 28, 2010)

Only just spotted this thread - is there room for another?


----------



## colint (Jan 28, 2010)

Room for more.

I'm going to ring a couple of places next week, Hurlston Hall and Frodsham looking favourite so far


----------



## RGDave (Jan 29, 2010)

Room for more.

I'm going to ring a couple of places next week, Hurlston Hall and Frodsham looking favourite so far
		
Click to expand...

Sorry for being unhelpful, but have we decided on a date or even a week?

I'm free 1st week of June....ends the 6th i.i.r.c.


----------



## colint (Jan 29, 2010)

Date is Friday 14th May


----------



## RGDave (Jan 30, 2010)

Date is Friday 14th May
		
Click to expand...

Grim....

I wonder if I need to pre-book a nasty flu for about the 12th then?


----------



## tincup (Feb 12, 2010)

Any idea what is happening with this one? it all seems to have gone quiet?


----------



## tonecapone (Feb 12, 2010)

count me in will check shift pttn to confirm


----------



## colint (Feb 12, 2010)

Just waiting for the sec to get back to me from Hurlston, should be all confirmed on Monday


----------

